# Micahel Sielski will answer your questions



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

About the sixers! Post them here?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi Michael. Where do you see the Sixers going from here. The last 2 years the entire division much less the East has gotten better as a whole, while the Sixers have remained stagnant. What other moves can be made outside of the obvious of moving AI?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

With the Sixers missing the playoffs two of the last three seasons, how safe is Billy King's job?

The thing that confused me most of the 2005-06 season, was the Sixers reluctance to send Louis Williams down to the NBDL. Was their refusal to use this resource a lack of trusting the D-League, or did they really believe he would benefit more by not getting any playing time while watching games? Also, do you see him receiving any consistent playing time this season?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

come on guys more questions please


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Is there a trade King can make for Iverson that won't result in him looking bad to the Philly fans and media?

Are Troy Murphy and Gerald Green really the top names being offered?

Would it be wise for the 76ers to pursue a Carter like trade containing picks and cap flexability over replacing Iverson with another larger contract and perhaps 'star' player?


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

Are the Sixers seriously considering Jason "Jay" Williams?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

What possible names are being tossed around when related to a Samuel Dalembert trade? If so, are they large and long contracts as well, or salary dump contracts?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Are we really stuck with Chris Webber and his bloated contract for the next 2 years? 

Are there any teams interested in him? What about the Lakers or the Pistons? 

The Lakers were at one time looking for a star big man to play alongside Kobe. I mention the Pistons only because Cwebb is from Michigan and he may want to end his career at home. Pipedream I know, but it's worth a look. What do you think?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

SirCharles34 said:


> Are we really stuck with Chris Webber and his bloated contract for the next 2 years?
> 
> Are there any teams interested in him? What about the Lakers or the Pistons?
> 
> The Lakers were at one time looking for a star big man to play alongside Kobe. I mention the Pistons only because Cwebb is from Michigan and he may want to end his career at home. Pipedream I know, but it's worth a look. What do you think?


If they end up trading AI for a good PF, I'd be down for waving Webber.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Why the hell are we giving Willie Green a 5 year contract extension worth $16 million?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

sliccat said:


> If they end up trading AI for a good PF, I'd be down for waving Webber.


I hear ya, but I'm not down with waiving him because his salary will still count against the cap, so as long as he's putting up respectable numbers, just keep him on the roster. He's not a total waste, like our boy, Big Dog Robinson.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Is IGGY truely considered the "future" of the sixers franchise, i.e. the player management will look to build around or is there another course of action in the works? It seems that at the end of the season last year the focus was to secure the young core as togather they would form the collective face of our franchise. After this year its been stated that no one is really safe form trades outside of Dre. So my question is are we really going to gamble by building around someone whos "potentially" great but ultimately unproven?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

By the way is he actually going to take a look at these or are we suppose to send em to him in one big email or something? I'm confused....easily.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> By the way is he actually going to take a look at these or are we suppose to send em to him in one big email or something? I'm confused....easily.


One big e-mail, and then he'll respond.

So come on people, send more questions!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Why is Maurice Cheeks still the 76ers coach? Why was the nimrod hired in the first place? We know the Portland Jailblazers weren't any good, even during the first two seasons when they won his first 100 games, they still lost in the first round. (Although to cut Cheeks's some slack, they were against the Los Angeles Lakers, who then had Healthy-Shaquille O'Neal). His teams are poor defensively and don't bring up 102.6 PPG, I think the case can be made that Allen Iverson and Chris Webber averaged about 70 of those points, while Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver among others filled in the rest. Not exactly a team concept.

Why did we shoot jumpers the majority of the time? Was it because of a lack of dedication by our big men or was it the coach? Who is responsible for this incoorputive and barely effifcent offense? What the hell was Ed.Snider thinking when he said John Salmons was the best 76er? And who in god's name wants to resign Willie Green? Who is now, being reduced to jump shooting form a l a Chris Webber? 

And how much is Billy King planning to spend on Both John Salmons and Shavlik Randolph? How much dedication does Billy King have on either of the two players. (I'd much rather have Randolph) 

What plans does Billy King and the 76ers have for Louis Williams? The kid isn't bad, he has alot of talent, certainly alot more upside then a Kevin Ollie. Okay, so he was thin and couldn't exactly play up-to-his potential offensively, but remember that game when he played great against Chanucey Billups? So it's not that he sucks, it's just that Mo can't develop the talent.

Why is Billy King so dead-set on finding an Iverson deal in the first place? Why not just keep Allen Iverson and Chris Webber untill their contracts expire? That way we would have Andre Iguodala, Kyle Korver, Willie Green, Rodney Carney, Shavlik Randolph, Louis Williams,Steven Hunter. All in their primes. Keep the puzzle together and see what type of team can be bulit. Besides, that celtics trade ain't gonna help us no time soon. 

Finally, I would like a report on the outcoming of last season. Who were the ones dediated to practice. Allen Iverson, Sammy D, Webber? Who out of the 3 proclaimed primma domma's was the most dedicated? Is Samuel Dalembert thinking about hiring a big man's coach this year? 

Will Steven Hunter get more minutes after his promising finale last season? He seemed to be the closest the 76ers could come to, to an actual signifcant post presense. 


Thanks Micahel, and I hope we speak 76ers basketball again in the near future.


sincerely,

76ersfanforlife.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Why is Maurice Cheeks still the 76ers coach? Why was the nimrod hired in the first place? We know the Portland Jailblazers weren't any good, even during the first two seasons when they won his first 100 games, they still lost in the first round. (Although to cut Cheeks's some slack, they were against the Los Angeles Lakers, who then had Healthy-Shaquille O'Neal). His teams are poor defensively and don't bring up 102.6 PPG, I think the case can be made that Allen Iverson and Chris Webber averaged about 70 of those points, while Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver among others filled in the rest. Not exactly a team concept.
> 
> Why did we shoot jumpers the majority of the time? Was it because of a lack of dedication by our big men or was it the coach? Who is responsible for this incoorputive and barely effifcent offense? What the hell was Ed.Snider thinking when he said John Salmons was the best 76er? And who in god's name wants to resign Willie Green? Who is now, being reduced to jump shooting form a l a Chris Webber?
> 
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

questions sent!


----------

